# Disconnection from wireless internet every 1-2 hour



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi,

I've had a problem with my computer where i get disconnected every 1-2 hour. It is really annoying when gaming. It started when we moved and got a new supplier and router, but I'm not sure that is the problem as my other electronic devices doesn't get disconnected - i.e. my girlfriends computer. For that reason I believe it is a hardware problem. Something on my computer has the ability to disconnect me. You probably know better  Also I should probably mention that our internet is wireless. I'm quite sure it wont happen if I use a cable, I could test it.

I bet there is a lot of other stuff you need to know about my computer, so please ask away so that I can fill you in with the necessary information. Also, where can I donate money to this site? I've gotten help from you before and you're always doing a very good job.

//Martin


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Many types of devices can cause wireless interference including Bluetooth devices, cordless phones, fluorescent lights, microwave ovens, outdoor microwave links, WiMAX, wireless game controllers, wireless video cameras, Zigbee devices, and so on. Even bad electrical connections can cause broad RF spectrum emissions.


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

But if it is any of the things you mention, why haven't my girlfriend ever been disconnected from our wireless connection? And the disconnection i experience are very consistent. Always around 1-2 hour in between.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Does it happen when using a wired connection?


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Haven't tried yet. But as I can see it's necessary to test, I will.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you and your g/f always sit in the same place, then try moving to a different seat or room to see if you still get the same d/cs or swap seats/places with your g/f to see if she then experiences the same d/cs.


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

It's a laptop, so sometimes I'm at my working desk, other times in the bed or in the living room. Still the same.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Usually the first thing to try with wireless issues is to replace the wireless driver - that is if it is just the wireless.

If you wire up then go into Device Manager - expand the Network Adapters then right click on the wireless one and select Uninstall - but don't tick the box to include the software.

Close up Network Adapters then Exit Device Manager and reboot - Windows will reinstall the driver.

Another way is to go to your computer vendor's support site, download the driver - selecting Save then you can either uninstall the old one by the same method, but tick the box to include the software this time or do the uninstall via Programs and Features and then go to where it was saved to and unpack the .zip to locate the Setup Application which you can then double click on to install.

Let us know if that makes any difference.


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok I did the uninstall network driver and reboot - driver got installed again.
This evening I tried to use a wire and to my surprise i actually got disconnected twice. When it happens I right-click the tray icon and Troubleshoot problem. Everytime it fixed the error with the following message: "Local Area Connection doesnt have a valid IP configuration", so it looks to me that my network configuration isnt properly set up?


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Can anyone help me to check if I have the correct network settings?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You could compare your g/f's settings with yours but if you both just "plugged & played" and they were okay with your previous ISP, then yours should be okay with this one.

Sometimes this can end up being reverted if you've previously checked and that is go into Device Manager - expand Network Adapters then right click on the Ethernet and Wireless in turn - select Properties and under the Power Management tab check that the box to Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power is unchecked.

While you are in Device Manager click on View/Show hidden devices and check for any yellow alerts.

There are also some cmds you can try as an administrator from the cmd prompt, pressing Enter after each and let us know if any fail to execute.

*netsh winsock reset catalog*
*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
*ipconfig /release*
*ipconfig /renew*
*exit*

Then reboot.


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Didn't help. Actually made it worse 
Also I couldn't do the ipconfig /release.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

stisen said:


> Didn't help. Actually made it worse
> Also I couldn't do the ipconfig /release.


Resetting the TCP/IP stack or unchecking the Power Management boxes shouldn't have made it worse.

Which of those operations had a detrimental effect on your connection ?

Did you get an error message for the ipconfig /release cmd ?

If you weren't wired to the router when you executed the /release cmd then it would tell that it couldn't perform the operation while its media was disconnected.

Can you go into the Event Viewer to see if there any related Errors for around the time that you experienced the disconnects ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL* and press enter.

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Old Rich!

The previous post have already caused all stored wireless network profiles to be removed. I also did the remove proxy settings for Firefox, which was initially set to "Use system proxy settings". Below and attached is the rest.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Martin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NegerEgern
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1000
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-C7-28-5C-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d08:cbbd:e343:7430%20(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.14(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 14 July 2013 17:27:11
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 14 July 2013 18:27:16
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 486549191
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-9F-1A-B8-70-5A-B6-E5-07-7B

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 193.162.153.164
194.239.134.83
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-5A-B6-E5-07-7B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9F13E550-0257-477F-8939-A62FA33DBE3C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

//Stisen


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Assuming those DNS settings are your ISP, I don't see anything out of the ordinary. Since it is dropping when connected with the Ethernet cable as well, I would suspect the router is faulty . . can you connect to the modem for a test?


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok, that is frustrating. Before going here, customer support told me that it must be something with my computer and that they couldn't support on that.
Yes I can connect to the modem/router. What should I do?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

When you have a separate modem and router, wiring directly to the modem will take the router out of the equation and if you no longer get the d/cs then that would normally confirm the router as being faulty, but doesn't explain why all other devices aren't affected.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What antivirus and other real time protection are you using on that pc? Have you run a scan for bugs?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just looking at your ipconfig /all I noticed that your Lease is only set for 1hr and that post is date stamped as 5.51pm today (15th) (UK time) but your Lease is dated for the 14th - is your computer clock showing the correct time and date ?


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

When you have a separate modem and router, wiring directly to the modem will take the router out of the equation and if you no longer get the d/cs then that would normally confirm the router as being faulty, but doesn't explain why all other devices aren't affected.
Sorry, I was wrong. I don't have a modem. It's broadband. I have a wire connected to the wireless router. The wire can't fit the computer. 

What antivirus and other real time protection are you using on that pc? Have you run a scan for bugs? 
I have Microsoft Security Essentials running and the standard Windows Firewall. It is my impression that I don't have any virus. Nothing has happened that has made me suspicious to virus. The virus scan from Microsoft Security Essentials gives no hits. But then again, every Anti virus programs can't catch anything that is worth avoiding, in my opinion.

Just looking at your ipconfig /all I noticed that your Lease is only set for 1hr and that post is date stamped as 5.51pm today (15th) (UK time) but your Lease is dated for the 14th - is your computer clock showing the correct time and date ?
Yes you are right. Probably should have mentioned that my battery is old and the battery lifetime is quite short, around 20-30 min. My clock doesn't synchronize anymore and I have read that this is caused by the battery being old. Could this have an impact on my wireless network card?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Your CMOS battery maintains the Read only Memory of the BIOS so broadly speaking, the computer knows what to boot up with and a slow clock can cause all sorts of problems - so it could be causing your problem.

They are relatively cheap and some are easy to replace whereas others are soldered to the motherboard, but it should be changed ASAP whether it is the cause or not.

If you let us know the make & model of your laptop we can usually find the disassembly instructions for it or a similar model - unless you want to do that yourself - but it's no hardship for us.

If after it has been changed there is no improvement, then we will have to look elsewhere.


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

This is whats written on the battery:
Model: BATHL90L6
Rating: 11.1V --- 5200mAh/57.72Wh
Lithium Ion Battery

I can't seem to find who's made the battery though.
I found this on Amazon for £56:

Compal BATHL90L6 Battery 4,800mAh
Capacity: 4800mAh / 54Wh
Voltage: 11.1V
6 cells

Would that do?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

They don't look like CMOS batteries to me but the actual laptop battery.

The ones you want are CR2032 and look like Amazon.co.uk: battery cr2032

The sides are the Pos + and Neg - so you would hold the battery by the edges so you don't partially/discharge it.

This is what fits somewhere on the motherboard - hence the need for the replacement instructions.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

1hr is too short of a lease time. Dhcp starts negotiating the renewal at 1/2hr.


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok I've bought the batteries you shown me. Now I just need to be able to open my laptop up. I have actually opened my girlfriends computer once and replaced her screen. So I have the tools and a bit of experience.
My laptop is a Vision Computer: Vision NB568 notebook 15,6 (HD-LED m. ATI HD5650). It is a no-name brand, but makes good cheap computers. Not sure if you will be able to find any instructions on that? Maybe just general instruction for the standard laptop.

"1hr is too short of a lease time. Dhcp starts negotiating the renewal at 1/2hr." <-- I have no idea what this means :-S


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Actually if you believe that I can open it from the button and here find the location of the battery. I will not need an instruction manual on how to open it up. That should be no problem.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll see what I can find, but generally you have to remove the keyboard and screen assembly to gain access to the motherboard which is what the CMOS battery is mounted on - but laptops are similarly built and if I can't find your model, there are plenty of tutorials for others for which you could adapt for yours.

Shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You're right, I wasn't able to find anything on that make - unfortunately I wasn't able to find a decent tutorial either.

On some laptops just removing the underside covers or the keyboard will expose it, but in some cases it's practically a full strip to get at the motherboard and even then it has to be replaceable - i.e. sat in a recess or holder.

If it's soldered then you would be advised to take it in to a repair shop and on some models you can only add to the existing one.

As you seem to be comfortable with stripping, then all I can suggest is to carefully explore.

Not sure if you had to remove the keyboard when you changed the screen, but above the F keys is a removable strip that just lifts off by carefully levering up, usually from the right hand edge.

*Edit* - what is the make & model of your router - will need this to find the instructions to change the Lease time.

Not sure why it's so short as default is normally 24hrs.


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Tomken15,

I tried to open the most obvious covers on the bottom, but that didn't reveal the battery. There are around 15-20 additional screws, but I'm not sure what the give me access to open. I have a feeling that I need to get the top off, but there was no lever above the f-key.
I have enclosed pictures of the router model, laptop model and other pictures of the laptop that you might be able to use to help me.

Additionally I can easily access the router if you know what I should change.

Thanks
Stisen


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

4 additional pictures.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking at the underside of this model Compal/CZ11 NBLB2 (page 77 in ftp://70.35.58.70/Notebook/Archive_...nual/NBLB2_Service_Manual_20100210_ver0.0.pdf) it appears to be identical to your model.

There are numerous removal procedures listed, but none for replacing the CMOS battery that I could see, but armed with the various disassembly instructions you should - with care, find your way to the CMOS battery.

I found the link for the service manual in this link BLB2 (CZ11?) Keyboard Help and the guy responding seems happy enough that this is the same model as his and hopefully yours.

Looking at the third picture in your post (end view), that looked like some sort or release lever but I couldn't really get an overview it, but the manual should help with removing whatever is required to locate the CMOS battery.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Came across the Compal computer forum, but I don't have time to read through the 117 pages to see if anyone else is facing the same problem as you - although from the few pages I did go through, there didn't seem to be many replies for any of the threads Compal Computer Forum


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

I have just made a total disassembling of my laptop all the way down to the motherboard and assembled it again. Nothing near the sight of a CMOS battery. What I did see though was a little purple disc. Half the diameter of a CR2032 battery and kinda floating in a holder. Could that be it? A bit disappointing to go through that work and not succeed. On the other hand my computer has never been this clean, AND I now have 2 extra screws in excess. That's good... right? I'm kidding I know it's not good, but its running 

Thanks for all the help this far. Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

stisen said:


> What I did see though was a little purple disc. Half the diameter of a CR2032 battery and kinda floating in a holder. Could that be it?


Sounds like it. They usually look something like this:










On the bottom of page 74 of the manual that Tomken15 linked you to it listed these three models:


> *On board RTC battery*
> Maxell ML1220T13 3V/14mAH Lithium
> Sanyo ML1220T28 3V/15mAH Lithium
> Panasonic ML1220/B 3V/17mAH Lithium


RTC = Real-Time Clock


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Damn that is it... I didn't get to see it closely though, but I would think its one of the bottom 2  Where can I buy such? At any IT store?
Well I guess I will have to open it up again... Hopefully I will find space for the 2 screws then.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

stisen said:


> Where can I buy such?


DigiKey.comhttp://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/ML-1220/F1BN/P663-ND/2404068


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

I live in Denmark, so I think I will try and find something closer, but thanks!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome. Are you sure you need a new one?


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

The time on my laptopt never synchronizes. I was told that was because of the battery.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

To test, boot the computer into the CMOS/BIOS Setup and review the current Date and Time. If it's wrong, change it, save your changes and exit. Power it down, disconnect the laptop battery and the power adapter. Wait 30 minutes or so, reconnect the laptop battery and boot into the CMOS/BIOS Setup. If the current Date and Time shown is correct the CMOS battery must be working.


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok, good tip. Will try it


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

I have done the testing of the BIOS. Went to bios adjusted the time and saved. Took out the battery and power adapter. Then I waited 11 hours and turned it back on and checked the time. It's spot on.
Actually after I have done this routine, I even think that the time in windows is synchronizing, but I have used the computer too little to say for sure. But will keep an eye out for it.

I really appreciate your help, btw


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Has this also resolved your disconnects ?


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Unfortunately not. It is still disconnecting


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

stisen said:


> Unfortunately not. It is still disconnecting


Back to Square 1 then


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah... Maybe someone else has some fresh inputs?
Could it simply be age? It's 3 years old now. Maybe I should buy a new wireless network card?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I hope my wireless card lasts longer than 3 yrs, although I don't know their lifespan.

Have a look in Event Viewer to see if any of the Network services are listed as Stopped and the reason given.

If there are any related Errors, then clicking on the blue Online Info link will give more details as to the cause and possible solutions.

The time stamp on them should relate to your d/cs.


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

I actually have 2 items in the device manager with a yellow mark. Though, this happened when removing and adding the wireless drivers. Apparently they weren't automatically added. I will update them now and see.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If they are for a HP Photosmart wireless printer then you will need to go to the HP printer support site.


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

I have used a software called Driver Genius and there were several drivers that needed update. Let's see if that could help.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

stisen said:


> I really appreciate your help, btw


You're welcome.


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

It looks like my problems are over. Simply going to the bios and saving the time made the synchronization work again. Updating all the drivers fixed the disconnect problem. There were some important updates like motherboard and wireless network card (even though I did that a month ago).

So thank you for helping me and keeping me motivated!

I would like to support this site and help keep it running. Where can I donate money to you? Can't seem to find it now.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

No problem. Good to hear the problem's have been resolved.

Tech Support Forum Donation Page


> Donations are currently disabled as we update the site. We will update this page in the near future with more information.
> 
> Thank You,
> TSF Staff


----------



## stisen (Aug 3, 2007)

Bad news. I had 3 days of glorious internet usage. It was a golden age. Now history 
The disconnecting is back and even worse now, more frequent.

Is there anything else to do? Or have I lost the war?


----------

